# solar power refrigerator???



## rfd (Jan 10, 2006)

:help:

I want to have a very reliable solar fridge or freezer, is this the best way to go or can I find other options that might be cheaper. I live in central Texas so it gets very hot my plan would be to have this in a remote barn with no AC so I think one of the very insulated units would be helpful. Thinking long term is it better to get a freezer unit and make ice for refrigeration in ice boxes or should I be thinking of a combo box. Thanks for any input!!

 http://www.partsonsale.com/sundanzer.html


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

you could check out my post here 
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=290057
in the original post is a link to a asorption principle ice maker(gas fridge concept) run on solar. my Idea was a isulated walkin burried in the stble part of the earth to limit temp fluctuations still working that out though artificer
towards the bottom sheds some light on the numbers though. or are you just 
or maybe you ment simpler. of course with any fridge/freezer you can always add extra insulation on the outside.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Propane fridge would work.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

rfd said:


> :help:
> 
> I want to have a very reliable solar fridge or freezer, is this the best way to go or can I find other options that might be cheaper. I live in central Texas so it gets very hot my plan would be to have this in a remote barn with no AC so I think one of the very insulated units would be helpful. Thinking long term is it better to get a freezer unit and make ice for refrigeration in ice boxes or should I be thinking of a combo box. Thanks for any input!!
> 
> http://www.partsonsale.com/sundanzer.html


Thats a definite winner you picked right there.Dont know about cheaper,youve certainly chosen a world class product there.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

I like the Sun Frost RF16myself but way out of my price range right now.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Here's one very satisfied Sun-Danzer owner.
If your going to open and close it all night long to get your icecream out of it then yes you need a battery back up. . . .lol


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm in the same boat and trying to find a tiny frig/freezer (or two separate models).
From the Sun Frost site, their refrig features:

_Fewer Solar Panels
The Sun Frost refrigerator typically reduces refrigerator energy consumption by a factor of five compared to the typical household refrigerator currently in use. The accompanying cost of the solar power system is similarly reduced. The Sun Frost RF16 12 volt DC model consumes 15 KWH per month, or an average of 42 amp hours per day. Producing the 110 KWH needed to run the typical refrigerator on a solar power system would require an investment of around $12,000 in hardware, batteries, and inverter. A Sun Frost RF16 will reduce this cost by a factor of at least six because of its increased efficiency and the elimination of inverter losses. Inverters convert DC battery power to 120V AC at an energy loss of about 10%._

That model is listed as: 
_Sun Frost RF16
shown with 13" Cabinet
The Sun Frost RF16 is an extremely efficient full-size refrigerator. It has two independent cooling systems and temperature controls. In fact, one compartment may be left running while the other is shut off. The uniquely designed cooling coils on the outside of the Sun Frost do not require fans. The Sun Frost RF16 may be mounted on a 13-inch high cabinet for maximum convenience.

Voltage: All models are available in 12 volt DC, 24 volt DC, 110AC, or 220AC. Listed energy consumptions are for 12 volt units and 110AC; 24 volt units use half the listed amp hours. KWHs are listed for AC units._

You can find specs here http://www.sunfrost.com/refrigerator_specs.html

Pretty dang big, far bigger than I need. Might be more what you need. The costs are a little *gasp* BUT if their products are long standing, durable and good warranty I guess it might be worth it. Especially if you consider the monthly costs for electric/propane frigs. Wonder if any ole joe can learn to fix these buggers.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Seeria said:


> I'm in the same boat and trying to find a tiny frig/freezer (or two separate models).
> From the Sun Frost site, their refrig features:
> 
> _Fewer Solar Panels
> ...


If you go to energystar.gov, and list fridges of the type you want, and then click on the "KWH/yr" column, it will sort them by energy use.
The SunFrost RF-16 is near the top at 254 KWH/yr, but its not as far ahead of the better "regular" brands as it used to be. 
There are some some normal brands (Sanyo, Maytag, Whilpool, ... in the 300 to 360 range.

Gary


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I'm too lazy to do a search, but werent there at least couple people on HT that tried converting small AC freezer to a chest type fridge using a "kegorator" external thermostat? 

I dont remember but wasnt it fairly close. With the AC freezer you had loss from running an inverter plus loss from poorer insulation. On other hand it was a fifth the cost. Making up at least some of the difference you needed more solar panel, right? Like three solar panel instead of two? 

Advantage the AC freezer is marginal part of cost and if you change mind, not out much. With the Danzer you are much more committed.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Actually, while my recommendation was for a propane refrigerator, I didn't go that route myself. I got a low-power electric refrigerator instead.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...4&cm_mmc=shopping-_-google-_-D29X-_-100581589

Mine is the fake stainless steel look, but other than that it's the same as the white one in the link above. It only draws 130 watts when it's running (probably about 400 watts on startup surge). It runs fine (quietly) on the Black & Decker modified sine wave inverter I got a Walmart.

Getting an electric fridge instead of a propane fridge is just trading the cost of additional solar panels for the additional cost of a propane model. Since I'm making my own solar panels and figured I could live with a small 10 cf refrigerator, I opted to go with a low-draw electric model. If I was buying solar panels instead of making them I would have probably gone with propane.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

HermitJohn said:


> I'm too lazy to do a search, but werent there at least couple people on HT that tried converting small AC freezer to a chest type fridge using a "kegorator" external thermostat?
> 
> I dont remember but wasnt it fairly close. With the AC freezer you had loss from running an inverter plus loss from poorer insulation. On other hand it was a fifth the cost. Making up at least some of the difference you needed more solar panel, right? Like three solar panel instead of two?
> 
> Advantage the AC freezer is marginal part of cost and if you change mind, not out much. With the Danzer you are much more committed.


Hi John,
There are a couple variations on the converted chest freezer here:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Conservation/conservation.htm#Appliances
Down the page a little ways under "Very Efficient Chest Refrigerator"

It seems like a good solution for the fridge part, but you don't get any freezer space at all.

There are some other interesting approaches on that same page -- like the experimental SunFrost one that makes use of outside cold air, and the DIY ones based on the efficient Danfoss DC refrigeration unit. The 13 cf one Ray built uses only 100 KWH per year.


Gary


----------

